# 179 The Hub - Now available in HD



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Channel 179 The Hub (formerly Discovery Kids) is now available in HD!


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

My guide does not show HUB in HD.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SeaBeagle said:


> My guide does not show HUB in HD.


Try channel 9494 ... it should also map down to 179 unless one has the mapdowns turned off.
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 129° TP 22 HD
9494 HUB (179 HD) The Hub 61.5° TP 10 HD


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

That is where HUB HD is listed.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Shows for me at 179. (As well as the higher channel)


----------



## prstar51 (Aug 5, 2010)

And as always, a new HD channel that is not available for Puerto Rico customers.


----------



## Rduce (May 16, 2008)

prstar51 said:


> And as always, a new HD channel that is not available for Puerto Rico customers.


Perhaps if you became the 51 state companies would treat your habitation better...


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

prstar51,

I will submit a programming request form to our programming department for the HUB in HD in PR for you. Thanks.


----------



## prstar51 (Aug 5, 2010)

"Ray [email protected] Network" said:


> prstar51,
> 
> I will submit a programming request form to our programming department for the HUB in HD in PR for you. Thanks.


Thanks Ray. Can you submit one for MLB Network HD and the NHL Network HD too?


----------

